# [Oracle] Fehlercodes / Fehlermeldungen übersetzen



## Thomas Darimont (23. Januar 2005)

Hallo!

kennt jemand ein Tool bzw. eine Seite wo man Erklärungen zu Oracle Fehlermeldungen wie z.Bsp. "ORA-12500" etc. findet? In der Standard Dokumentation findet man dazu zwar auch reichlich allerdings muss man da IMHO recht mühsam suchen.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Exceptionfault (24. Januar 2005)

Bin nicht sicher welche Standard Doku du meinst, aber ich finde diese hier optimal:

http://otn.oracle.com/pls/db10g/db10g.error_search


----------



## Thomas Darimont (24. Januar 2005)

Hallo!

Das ist genau das was ich suchte, danke 

Gruß Tom


----------

